# Sinmoo Hapkido Seminar in Dallas, TX



## hkdsean (Jan 21, 2009)

>>Removed Ad Policy Violation<<


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 21, 2009)

No offense intended, but a day and a half notice and on a Friday, is not very conducive to attracting folks who would have enjoyed attending. :duh:


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jan 21, 2009)

Not to mention, the rules violation.


----------



## terrylamar (Jan 21, 2009)

Brad Dunne said:


> No offense intended, but a day and a half notice and on a Friday, is not very conducive to attracting folks who would have enjoyed attending. :duh:


 
I have no connection to Sinmoo Hapkido and I have known about this seminar for well over a month.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 21, 2009)

I have no connection to Sinmoo Hapkido and I have known about this seminar for well over a month.

Well thanks for sharing the info with the rest of us!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2009)

What is Sinmoo Hapkido? Sorry I do not know this title.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 21, 2009)

Sin Moo Hapkido is Ji Han Jae's particular style of the art.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2009)

Brad Dunne said:


> Sin Moo Hapkido is Ji Han Jae's particular style of the art.


 
Ok got it sorry Believe it or not I do not know everything.:erg:


----------



## terrylamar (Jan 21, 2009)

Brad Dunne said:


> I have no connection to Sinmoo Hapkido and I have known about this seminar for well over a month.
> 
> Well thanks for sharing the info with the rest of us!


 
Sorry, had you told me you were interested in a Sinmoo Hapkido Seminar I would have let you know about this one.

If you send me your list of seminars you wish to attend I will search the web for you and let you know about them.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry, had you told me you were interested in a Sinmoo Hapkido Seminar I would have let you know about this one.

It's not the point that I should have told you I was interested, but rather why didn't you offer the information to the rest of the Hapkido folks that post and visit here? The general comment was directed at the point that folks knew about this and didn't offer it up to the rest of us here at MT until the last moment and that lends me to believe that they were hurting for attendance and decided to post it here in hopes of getting some last minute prospects. I personally find that disrespectful to folks here in general. We weren't good enough to be informed a month ago, but we're OK now?


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jan 21, 2009)

Do people really support spammers?


----------



## terrylamar (Jan 21, 2009)

Brad Dunne said:


> Sorry, had you told me you were interested in a Sinmoo Hapkido Seminar I would have let you know about this one.
> 
> It's not the point that I should have told you I was interested, but rather why didn't you offer the information to the rest of the Hapkido folks that post and visit here? The general comment was directed at the point that folks knew about this and didn't offer it up to the rest of us here at MT until the last moment and that lends me to believe that they were hurting for attendance and decided to post it here in hopes of getting some last minute prospects. I personally find that disrespectful to folks here in general. We weren't good enough to be informed a month ago, but we're OK now?


 
My point is the internet will give you all this information.  You, have to look though.  It seems pointless to blame someone else for your neglect.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2009)

*Those wishing to -advertise- events, please refer to section 3.1, 3.2 & 3.3.4 of our Rules and Policies.
*


----------



## rmclain (Jan 22, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> What is Sinmoo Hapkido? Sorry I do not know this title.


 
As stated, SinMoo Hapkido is Grandmaster Han Jae-ji's modern version of Hapkido. He made this title around the early 1980's.  His direct instructor in Korea was Choi Yong-shul.

In Korea, Grandmaster Han Jae-ji opened his own dojang (around 1958) and called it "Sung Moo Kwan." He was a presidential bodyguard instructor around this time. I believe this is where he met me instructor, Grandmaster Kim Soo. Grandmaster Kim became a student of Grandmaster Han Jae-ji in Korea (starting in 1958) while continuing at his main dojang Kangduk-Won (Chuan-fa/Karate) and eventually obtained 6th Dan in Hapkido under Grandmaster Han.

You may recognize Grandmaster Han Jae-ji from his role in Bruce Lee's movie titled, "Game of Death." Grandmaster Han played the second to last fighter Bruce Lee had to fight. Grandmaster Han wore a gold belt in the fight scene.

R. McLain


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 22, 2009)

My point is the internet will give you all this information. You, have to look though. It seems pointless to blame someone else for your neglect.

My neglect!?..............I've seen some really gosh awful responses to posts, but congratulations..............You just won first prize.

I said I look for seminar postings, but apparently I don't stay all day on the net, as some folks may do. I could not find anything, but it's my neglect???

Mean while, your a MT member, and you knew about this a month ago and never felt the need or desire to share and to inform other members here, especially in the Hapkido section............and I'm the one with neglect!.....:BSmeter:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2009)

If it had been posted earlier as per our advertising policies, it would have been pushed out to a dozen other sites. Part of why we do what we do, is to help folks promote events.


----------

